# Which type do you think is the hardest to read?



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

Vincisomething said:


> .


Interesting... hmm. Well they say that *INFJ*s are the most uncommon so that's possible. I think in terms of reading a person it's I because they're reserved, N because they're generally pretty quirky and deep, T vs. F is difficult but leaning towards F because emotions are more unpredictable than reasoning, especially the emotional reasoning of Fe; and J vs. P will most likely be J because of their subjective goals and difficulty of expression of character unlike unpredictable Ps.

In terms of doing random things that no one will understand though I'm gonna vote for *ENTP*. They're like... popular nerds or something like that lol. So clever on the inside but you sometimes question them by how they act on the outside.

I think *ISFP* is the most mysterious. But once you get in their bubble they don't hesitate to give you any information about themselves. It's an Fi thing.

Then *ISTJs* always look depressed and *INTJs* always look angry. So in terms of emotional reading of a person they're the hardest.









I don't know... If you specified what you meant then I could give you a more direct answer. Hopefully one of these were it though.


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

INFJ's or ISTP's


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

Elinathopie said:


> Interesting... hmm. Well they say that *INFJ*s are the most uncommon so that's possible. I think in terms of reading a person it's I because they're reserved, N because they're generally pretty quirky and deep, T vs. F is difficult but leaning towards F because emotions are more unpredictable than reasoning, especially the emotional reasoning of Fe; and J vs. P will most likely be J because of their subjective goals and difficulty of expression of character unlike unpredictable Ps.
> 
> In terms of doing random things that no one will understand though I'm gonna vote for *ENTP*. They're like... popular nerds or something like that lol. So clever on the inside but you sometimes question them by how they act on the outside.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was really tired when I asked this and was just about to go to sleep. But it seems you understood my question. 

My friends tell me I look sad all the time, haha.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't necessarily think any type is all that difficult to read to be honest. If you focus your radar in on people... I think just about anyone is easy to read. 

I guess it would depend on what isn't familiar to you. 

So just personal type for me: For whatever reason, ESxP men.. in specific ESFP have actually sort of thrown me off in the past. I'm never really sure if I should be reading more into them or if... what I get is what I get. I have difficulty figuring out whether certain things are deliberate or not. Any body language sort of communication flies by my head at 100 miles per hour, I try to interpret it and I always find it to probably be accidental, so I ignore it instead. 

I would imagine that, generally speaking, INxJs and IxxP may fall on the hard to read list for some folk.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm gonna go with ENFJ's as the most difficult to read.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I'm gonna go with ENFJ's as the most difficult to read.


I find this funny 'cause I would've answered ENTJ  Te-Ni is a mystery to me.


----------



## weeknd (Oct 26, 2014)

I've always found INFJ the hardest to type/most surprising to find out someone was.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely INFJs... They are capable of reading my buried emotions while I'm busy reading their ignored thoughts at the same time... And... I'm still learning the basics of spiral dive recovery.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmmm on reasoning, theoretically.... 

E/I: probably I because they are reserved and don't as readily and openly divulge things 

S/N: this is difficult because there is the N 'random/intangible/notpresent' tendency that could make what's on their mind less obvious and yet... I feel like Ns have more of a penchant for words and go in depth explaining their thoughts, while some Ss strike me as almost being a little too concise & concrete in their conversation and therefore less clearly explanatory of their whole thought process meaning there's more you have to infer usually from Watching their actions over time to refine your understanding of what they think and value rather than being given a detailed self analysis in a conversation. 

T/F: I think Ts are harder to read than Fs because they are less open about and often less aware of their feelings, and like it or not their feelings DO influence their priorities and mood but they may be very good at offering 'practical' explanations that avoid the additional behind the scenes motivations. I feel like Fs are often more forced to develop their thinking side and learn to offer factual explanations alongside their feeling values and emotional expressions, whereas I don't think Ts are quite as pushed into developing and communicating their feeling side. 

J/P: This feels like is has less impact, but I feel like Js with their extroverted judging function may be more likely to be easily understood because their choices are being more based off external systems that will be more readily apparent to others, while the Ps internal judging system may seem more eccentric, or less predictable without extensive knowledge of them as an individual. - maybe?

Types I actually perceive as harder to read I think are: ISTP, INTJ, ISFP, ISTJ


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INFJ is a mirage. You know they are doing something secretive, but can never pin them down. They are detached, and see the environment deeply. ESTP is good at attack. Like psychic mediums. INFJ is the best at thwarting people probing them. That is our job. We are all defense.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Idk I've never really met anyone i thought was hard read. I'll let you know if I ever do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't read people


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

INxJs for sure.

I am very difficult to read to people, while I am very transparent I am still being a mystery, they think they know but then end up confused. _"Oh, yes, I understand what are you trying to do!...Oh no, wait. No, I don't. Oh yes, now I unders...No"_

In a personal side, INTJs thoughts are very hard to read, because they are stick in the most deep side of the brain. It's like if I had their heart in one hand because I can reach that side very fast and when I try to run for their brains I always fail. it's like a no-ending marathon. Addictive for sure yet frustrating.


----------



## InEx (Oct 24, 2014)

In my opinion the ENFP, I have a friend who is an ENFP and his thoughts, feelings and actions are mysterious.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

INFJs and INTJs 

However, they can probably figure each other out while everyone else remains confused.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Ixxx harder to read than Exxx.


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe ISTP or INXJ


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

yet another intj said:


> Definitely INFJs... They are capable of reading my buried emotions while I'm busy reading their ignored thoughts at the same time... And... I'm still learning the basics of spiral dive recovery.


What is this 'spiral dive' you speak of, please?


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

g_w said:


> What is this 'spiral dive' you speak of, please?












"_A defender that fails to outmaneuver the attacker can quickly become "out of airspeed and ideas". The defensive spiral is a maneuver used by the defender when the kinetic energy becomes depleted and other last-ditch maneuvers can not successfully be implemented. The maneuver consists of dropping the nose low during the turn and going into a spiral dive, using gravity to supply the energy needed to continue evasive action. The defensive spiral becomes a rolling scissors performed straight down. The defender's goal is to stay out of phase with the attacker until the ground is dangerously close. The advantage usually goes to the aircraft that can decelerate quicker, and the defender will often cut the power and extend the speedbrakes in an effort to force an overshoot. If this attempt is unsuccessful, the defender will usually pull out of the dive at the last possible second, hoping to cause the attacker to crash into the ground._"


----------

